
Idaho Inmates Hacked Prison Service for $225,000 in Credit - new_guy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/27/us/idaho-prison-hack-jpay-nyt.html
======
blacksmith_tb
Sparse on details of what the exploit was - given that so many people took
advantage of it, it must either have been an obvious bug, or something that
was communicated widely among inmates.

